# Oldest Goose?



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

I shot a banded goose (canadian) that when I got the info back they said was "at least 1 year old when banded". That was 13.5 years before I shot it making it at least 14.5 years old. How old were banded geese you guys have gotten? Just curious as to how long they live in the wild.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I've gotten only two and they were both just under two years old. How many spreads did he land in over his life? Congrats on getting a goose like that I'm sure he was an educated bird and you fooled him!! :beer:


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Actually- I got lucky. It was a single- flew over my "spread" of 12 and was 50 yards high and picking up speed to get out of town when I got him!


----------



## foldingwings (Feb 13, 2006)

Ihave gotin 5 banded birds and I even got 1 goose double bands and had a $100 reward band  on its leg (6 years old) and I got another banded bird and when I got the info back it was 11 years old. My cuzz got one that was 14 years old.

(It varys on banded geese couse you dont know how old they can get.)

!GOOD LUCK HUNTIN!


----------



## MN_waterfowler (Sep 28, 2005)

its kinda in the wrong forum but.......some guy a few years ago shot a snow goose that was 25 years old. made the trip 50 times.

pretty amazing to me.

just thought i'd throw that in here.


----------



## goose nuker (Feb 28, 2005)

one of you guys shot a banded snow that was 31 years old 2 years ago, the older they get, the smarter they get? Not this one. :lol:


----------



## MN_waterfowler (Sep 28, 2005)

31..........wow 

i don't even know the average life span of those things. 31 years is pretty good for an animal with a brain the size of a peanut  .


----------



## Green head down (Jan 6, 2005)

Once a bird surives the first two or three years he is preaty much golden for a long life. No one knows exactly how old birds are capable of reaching because the birds can out last the band. Some Canada, Snows and mallards have been known to live over thrity years. There was a post on the refuge of a hen shot in MS that was 34 I beleive. For a hen to do that is amazing with alll the predation while nesting. but that one probaly had some prime nesting spots and made alot of ducks.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Here's some data from a few years back:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... vity#22151


----------



## nrd739 (Mar 23, 2005)

HAVE GOTTEN ABOUT 25 BANDS OVER THE YEARS AND THE OLDEST WAS A SNOW GOOSE . I JUST DUG OUT MY CERTIFICATE OF APPRECIATION AND IT WAS BANDED ON 10-16-58 NEAR TACOMA PARK S.D. AND I SHOT IT ON 10-9-77 NEAR CHURCHES FERRY N.D. SO THAT MAKES IT JUST ABOUT 19 YEARS OLD.


----------

